# Shimano Slade 4000fb



## JeffB (Oct 11, 2008)

I found a couple of these at the Pawn shop yesterday for $30 (for both). They look new and seem solid. Does anyone have any feedback on this reel?


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well, if they meet your needs I'd jump on them.


----------

